# October 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The September winner of the goat coat is ColoGoatGuys. Congratulations!

Ok this month's giveaway item is two 22inch tie downs from Northwest Pack Goats. They are 1 inch nylon with double brass bull snaps. Great for tying goats in the truck, trailer or barn.
[attachment=0:308udvz6]Tie down.JPG[/attachment:308udvz6]

As always, simply reply to this post to be entered into the drawing.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Maybe Cuzco will win someday.


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

I could definately use these come fair time. Last year i tied two goats down in the trailer using one long chain and some wire to make it shorter, when i groomed them before shows at the fair i had to use their leads as a tie- that didn't work well :roll: - these things seem handy so please count me in.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Count the goaties at Sand Creek in! )

Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

1,2,3 ready or not....i'm in.


----------



## mal2280 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm new here, but definately want in on this! 

Mal2280


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

This is something everyone always needs more of! Personally, I'm in BAD need of some new ones due to some getting the snaps broken!

THANK YOU for sponsoring this great giveaway and so regularly!!!


----------



## Shas (Oct 7, 2010)

Please count me in!
I am amazed and delighted to find such an active and off-beat community. When we got our goats I assumed we would be hard pressed to find others who share our enthusiasm.
Great forum!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

These work great, could always use more! Thanks.


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

yes please


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

count me in too .... those would sure come in handy


----------



## Dawn Brower (Oct 13, 2010)

I can recognize a good thing when I see it. Thanks for the opportunity.

Co. Dawn


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

count me in!!!!


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Would love a couple of these. Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## salm0trutta (Mar 21, 2010)

Please add Koko and Pelli, I think they need that to keep them together as a harness goat team.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

count me in!


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Count me in! Could always use these!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Oops! I almost missed this.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok add us to the drawing,


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations to goingnutsmom for being drawn as the winner of the October give away for two tie downs from Northwest Packgoats.


----------

